# Buttercream Frosting vs. Buttercream Icing?



## 1dandbaking (Jan 6, 2013)

I decided to try using fondant (it's Wilton brand btw) and it says that before you put the fondant on your cake, you have to cover the cake in buttercream icing. Well, I couldn't find any buttercream icing, but I did find buttercream frosting. Is it okay if I use the frosting as a substitute for the icing?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes that is OK. If u are out of time or options u can even use Duncan Hines canned icing. But do not use whipped cream. I use fondant ALL the time. It is more for looks. Butter cream is buttercream. No signifant difference.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

I once made a fondant cake and it was my first time working with fondant.. I've seen it on Cake Boss that you put buttercream on the cake before the fondant but my stepdad demanded to just put the fondant on  it tasted horrible haha so yeah, fondant is for looks. I learned that the hard way...


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

FOndant is not as bad as their reputation.  If you figure it out,  it is similar to some icings.  a lot of sugar.  I make mine w/ marshmallows and other flavors.  Well known cake designers like COlette Peters and Margaret Braun,  they use fondant (mostly).  The icing under it will serve as the glue.  There so many decorations that is possible to make with fondant.  W/ buttercream,  they are impossible.  VERY expensive cake designers do fondant.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

When coloring fondant, do you just need to knead it until it is easy, add desired coloring, and knead it until it's all even? Is there an easier way because that sounds like a lot of kneading!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you really want to learn to use fondant on a pro level, IMO skip making your own and go straight to buying a gold brand. It rolls thinner which makes for a more polished result
I use Fonderific. It can be rolled out almost egg shell thin which means less weight draggin down your edges.
The flavor is heavenly as it actually soaks up a lot of the crumb coat and if you use white choc BC to dirty ice.... you get the idea
Yes it is pricey but then again you use way less cuz you will roll it thin.
With so many brands to choose from, many all ready colored, at least give one or another a spin
You will be surprised with the difference.


----------



## anniew (Feb 4, 2012)

Icing and frosting are used interchangeably, in my experience.

You can and should put a full layer of buttercream under your fondant with no problem.  You just have to chill the cake rock hard before you cover it.  FYI, Wilton fondant is basically the worst thing you can use.  It's good to practice with, but I wouldn't actually eat it straight.  What I do is mix it with Duff's fondant (FondX) and it comes out great.  It doesn't get as hard and crusty as using straight Wilton and the Duff's has an incredible taste.  I personally don't use fondant a lot so a little goes a long way for me.  Duff's is expensive but you can either use a coupon from Michael's or just buy FondX.  Also look into modeling chocolate because it is a lot like fondant and the taste is awesome.

If you use crappy fondant it's going to taste like crap.  A good fondant should be soft and sweet and not filled with gross chemicals.  You can also try making it yourself-there are other recipes besides ones made out of marshmallows.  If you go to CakeCentral look up Michele Foster's Fondant.  It's absolutely incredible.  At the end of the day, people who say they don't like fondant have never tried a good one, or they can't get past the chewy texture with their cake.  That's why you need to put a full layer of buttercream under the fondant.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never understood why Wilton doesnt change their recipe to something a bit more tasty. Thru those deco classes they have a captive consumer base.
Not really too familiar with the classes, but they have got to know that they dont have many repeat fondant customers.
Oh well must be doing something right, eh?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Make your own  also get yourself a nice peice of marble to work it on.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

I also came across a recipe for modeling chocolate. It said to melt chocolate and add corn syrup to it, then knead it in powdered sugar once cooled, roll it out, and let it rest to room temp. Will this work? Or is there a better way? Also when working with chocolate (sculpting) in a highly humid area, is it better to work in a cooler or cold area?


----------



## anniew (Feb 4, 2012)

The recipes I have are just chocolate and corn syrup.  It helps if you work in a cool environment.  Check YouTube for some videos.  Also I recommend visiting Wicked Goodies.  I use her recipes but you need to put in a request and she will email you the pdf of the recipe-no spam included.  Also, she is very helpful and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

awesome  thanks


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

FutureBaker said:


> awesome  thanks


I love modeling chocolate clay/leather/plastic. It is easy to make. It can be rolled out paper thin and it will stay very smooth and won't tear. That is what I have been using before I got into fondant. here are some of my cakes that I covered and decorated (100 %) in modeling chocolate:





  








chocolateplastic1.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 14, 2013












  








chocolateplastic3.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 14, 2013












  








chocolateplastic4.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 14, 2013












  








chocolateplastic5.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 14, 2013












  








chocolateplastic2.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 14, 2013


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks almost exactly like fondant!! It's actually modeling chocolate?? Completely? I might use that more. Is it easier to handle than fondant and cheaper?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

FutureBaker said:


> It looks almost exactly like fondant!! It's actually modeling chocolate?? Completely? I might use that more. Is it easier to handle than fondant and cheaper?


Yes, they do look like and feels like fondant.. but it is not fondant..


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

There's a learning curve with modeling chocolate, just like with fondant; if you make your own modeling chocolate, you may have to adjust the ratio of corn syrup to chocolate because each brand of chocolate I've used seems to need some tweaking in the amount of corn syrup.  If it gets oily after you let it rest, you need to reduce the amount of corn syrup. 

It may be just as expensive as a really good commercial brand of fondant if you use a decent chocolate; but honestly you don't need best quality chocolate to make modeling chocolate. It's fun to work with and even better than fondant for some things (like figure modeling).


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

When I make modeling chocolate, I use Wiltons Candy Melts.. I know it is not exactly chocolate, but I love the taste of the Vanilla one. just as good as white chocolate and some of them come already colored. it works well with light corn syrup and it takes coloring gel really well..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My hubs does most of my gumpaste work (I am way too impatient ).
Was doing a bday cake for one of the grands, a very girly girl, so of course it had a fairy theme with scads of flowers of all shapes and sizes ( mostly fantasy, lolol).
He brought a batch to my bench for approval and as usual his color combos were right on point.
" Do you need more clay made up in those shades"
"No but you could pick up a few bags of pastel colored Tootsie Rolls"
he replied.
Way easier to work altho a bit expensive, he uses these for small figures.
Sometimes squishes a handful together if the color is too complicated for a batch of clay.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

flipflopgirl said:


> The flavor is heavenly as it actually soaks up a lot of the crumb coat and if you use white choc BC to dirty ice.... you get the idea
> 
> Would you share your white choclate butter cream frosting formula.
> I've been trying to come up with one I like and I canlt get a decent flavor witout it becoming too stiff to work with.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry.....that was meant to read ganache.
Let me look around a bit and see what I can come up with.
Any preferance of BC type?
Meringue based or Sweetex ?

mimi


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite to work with is s super simple Italian Meringue Buttercream:

Whip 250g egg whites to peak
Bring: 125g Water, 500g Sugar to 146F and add to egg whites.
Continue beating until cooled and whip in 908g butter.

If I could get something that is as easy to make, AND as awesome to work with, AND actually tastes like white choclate, that would be awesome.
But I would galdly sacrifice some productionease in favor of the other two variables.


----------

